# Wanted: Campagnolo 9 speed rear mech Xenon-Centaur



## ejls2 (25 Oct 2009)

Hi all,

I am in the process of building up cross bikes for my little brother and me and have finally managed to sort everything except the rear derailleurs. I'm after one or two low-end campag nine speed rear mechs. Scratches etc absolutely fine as long as they work. I think I need the "new style" ones i.e. the last type of 9 speed that campag used before they went up to ten speed. I am really stretched for budget so <£30 each would be ideal but will consider offers over.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Will1985 (25 Oct 2009)

You can use 10 speed mechs too....might make your search a bit easier.


----------



## nuovo_record (28 Oct 2009)

ribble sell new xenon for £25
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/productdetail.asp?productcatalogue=CAMPGRRR200


----------



## tornadotony (30 Nov 2009)

you have probably bought one by now but if you are still looking I have an almost new veloce 9 speed rear mech.


----------

